# Investment property near, or on beach?



## HookTheBrotherUp (May 11, 2008)

Hello all...

After joining the expat forum in May, I read many of the entries in the Mexico Expat forum. Judging by some of the issues people had, I thought I would take advantage of the fact that my mother was/is a Mexican citizen and applied for, and was granted Mexican citizenship recently.

Whereas I've always been proud of my Mexican heritage, I must admit I do feel a little guilty in obtaining Mexican citizenship because I don't think I would have done so if I did not read the posts in this forum. So, please be easy with the flames.

Now that I have my citizenship, I am looking at the possibility of investing in some real estate near, or on the beach. The latter most likely a pipe dream I know. Anyhow, I wanted to poll any expats who have already done the same thing and ask which location, in your opinion, is best, and why.

I was thinking Acapulco as that is where we used to go as kids almost every other year growing up. But I also would consider Puerto Vallarta. Either city has an international airport, and that would be important as we've have three kids.

I don't know what kind of money I would need, but only to say that I would want to pay about 200K, or less for a small place. Also, I am 45 years of age, and my wife is in her mid 30s, but we will be able to retire in about five years with retirement income of about 70-80K per year.

Please let me know what you think; I appreciate any response, however, I am not interested in statistical web sites, or real estate agencies. I am in the IT field and am quite familiar with Google.  I want to hear directly from people.

Regards


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Good luck with your search.


----------



## Celia (Jul 14, 2008)

*Investment Property near, or on beach?*

Come on over to San Pancho ... officially San Francisco, in Nayarit State, about 26 miles north of Puerto Vallarta. Lots of action from Sayulita north to Chacala. We moved here 2 years ago from another city in Mexico, bought a house, and love it!


----------



## HookTheBrotherUp (May 11, 2008)

Thank you, Celia, for the information. I will investigate the area. May I ask, what drew you to the place? Are there many expats living there, or families with kids? What about tourists?

Also, do you own a place on the beach? If so, what can expect to pay for a small place on the beach? I would consider an investment property for several years, then possibly using it as a residence, or purchase a free standing home for retirement. 

'Sorry for all the questions.

Reagards


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*I would prefer Puerot Vallarta*



HookTheBrotherUp said:


> Hello all...
> 
> After joining the expat forum in May, I read many of the entries in the Mexico Expat forum. Judging by some of the issues people had, I thought I would take advantage of the fact that my mother was/is a Mexican citizen and applied for, and was granted Mexican citizenship recently.
> 
> ...


Acapulco is great for visiting, but the infrastructure problems related to rapid growth make it a place that may not be that pleasant to live.

Puerto Vallarta has stayed a bit smaller and slightly more up-market, so my first instinct would be to go there.

Do not apologize about your citizenship, it is perfectly legal and moral that somebody of Mexican ancestry claims nationality when one feels like doing so, you are entitled to it, nothing to apologize about.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations on getting your citizenship! Well done! Only a non-NAFTA SUV prevents us from doing it and there sure isn't any quick or attractive market for it in the USA.
As you may have gathered from the postings above, Acapulco is out of favor and Puerto Vallarta is 'time share central' and not terribly attractive for expats living elsewhere in Mexico. The hottest place for growth is Mazatlan, though it isn't as much of a 'party town' so I guess it depends what you are looking for. Prices are more modest in Manzanillo, Barra de Navidad and other smaller places. It looks like you will need to do some exploring in order to get a feel for present conditions for investment and to consider where you might like to live. Frankly, anywhere on the coast is fantastic in the winter and horribly hot and humid (read expensive A/C) the rest of the year.
Buena suerte.


----------



## EEK! (May 15, 2007)

Everyone wants a different thing out of retirement. The figures you throw out are most comfortable for retiring in the coastal areas. As a Mexican you will have a preference for areas. Don't forget to look at Mazatlan -- I think it has a brighter future than the others you have mentioned. EEK!

After joining the expat forum in May, I read many of the entries in the Mexico Expat forum. Judging by some of the issues people had, I thought I would take advantage of the fact that my mother was/is a Mexican citizen and applied for, and was granted Mexican citizenship recently.

Whereas I've always been proud of my Mexican heritage, I must admit I do feel a little guilty in obtaining Mexican citizenship because I don't think I would have done so if I did not read the posts in this forum. So, please be easy with the flames.

Now that I have my citizenship, I am looking at the possibility of investing in some real estate near, or on the beach. The latter most likely a pipe dream I know. Anyhow, I wanted to poll any expats who have already done the same thing and ask which location, in your opinion, is best, and why.

I was thinking Acapulco as that is where we used to go as kids almost every other year growing up. But I also would consider Puerto Vallarta. Either city has an international airport, and that would be important as we've have three kids.

I don't know what kind of money I would need, but only to say that I would want to pay about 200K, or less for a small place. Also, I am 45 years of age, and my wife is in her mid 30s, but we will be able to retire in about five years with retirement income of about 70-80K per year.

Please let me know what you think; I appreciate any response, however, I am not interested in statistical web sites, or real estate agencies. I am in the IT field and am quite familiar with Google.  I want to hear directly from people.

Regards[/QUOTE]


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hello, EEK. Glad to see you here on this forum. You will be an asset.
Are you in Ajijic now, or Mazatlan?


----------



## EEK! (May 15, 2007)

RVGRINGO. I am in Mazatlan for 9 months, then in 6 months back to the states to grow up with my grandkids. The reason I have not posted much here is that you, RVGringo, give better and more accurate answers to the posters questions. Thanks for the compliment and keep up the good work. ... and to the poster -- look at Mazatlan -- fascinating city with 8 months of good weather and 4 months of Pacific coast hot and humid. EEK!.

.QUOTE=RVGRINGO;59271]Hello, EEK. Glad to see you here on this forum. You will be an asset.
Are you in Ajijic now, or Mazatlan?[/QUOTE]


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We often think of moving to Mazatlan for the easier breathing at sea level with my poor lungs. However, the thought of selling a home we love in Chapala is not pleasant and we would not like to have to hibernate with air conditioning for so long. We spent a couple of weeks in June one year and only enjoyed the mornings and evenings outside. It hit 99F then!


----------



## bathertonpowell (Oct 24, 2008)

*Veracruz*



HookTheBrotherUp said:


> Hello all...
> 
> After joining the expat forum in May, I read many of the entries in the Mexico Expat forum. Judging by some of the issues people had, I thought I would take advantage of the fact that my mother was/is a Mexican citizen and applied for, and was granted Mexican citizenship recently.
> 
> ...


We moved to Boca del Rio, Veracruz three years ago from San Miguel de Allende. We have a house right on the beach, excellent restaurants within walking distance, and the advantages of a city in Veracruz. Hard to beat. 

I expect this area will be "found" by expats soon since it is absolutely delightful and quite a bit cheaper than the resort locations.

Drop down and have a beer.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. We hope you will tell us more about life in Veracruz.


----------



## Senor Tortuuuga (Dec 16, 2008)

I may have some good suggestions for you. Where do you currently live? Also, if you provide me with an email I can send you real good info. I would consider Puerto Vallarta over Acapulco any day.

Senor Tortuuuga.





HookTheBrotherUp said:


> Hello all...
> 
> After joining the expat forum in May, I read many of the entries in the Mexico Expat forum. Judging by some of the issues people had, I thought I would take advantage of the fact that my mother was/is a Mexican citizen and applied for, and was granted Mexican citizenship recently.
> 
> ...


----------

